#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос Президенту. Проголосуем?

## Топпер

Всех приветствую.

Вот текст вопроса, который может быть задан нашему Президенту, если наберёт достаточное количество голосов:
_«Инна Ш., 20 лет, Москва, 30.06.2006
Здравствуйте! Почему сейчас не решается такая большая проблема, как аборты? Каждый четвёртый аборт в мире совершается в России, у нас самые лучшие условия для его совершения. Почему бы не ограничить их законодательно, не понять наконец, что человек в утробе- тоже человек и тоже имеет свои права? А у нас получается, что если женщина сама тайно убьёт ребёнка хоть на 9-м месяце беременности, ей за это ничего не будет, законодательство действует только для новорожденных детей»_ 
Проголосовать можно здесь

Заодно предлагаю  участникам форума выразить своё отношение к данному вопросу на нашем форуме.

----------


## Ersh

Обращаю внимание потенциальных участников обсуждения на необходимость держаться в рамках. Если тема перейдет в оффтопик, политику или что там еще - она будет моментально закрыта.

----------


## Ersh

Лично я считаю, что запретами тут ничего не добъешься, а по опыту знаю, что жизнь гораздо сложнее и жестче перечисленных в голосовании случаев. Поэтому мне невозможно одобрить аборты, но и судить кого-то я не имею права. Хотя, вероятно, лучше всего родить ребенка и отдать его на попечение государства. Но случаи бывают ох какие разные.

----------


## Банзай

Соглашусь с Ершом и воздержусь от голосования.

----------


## Skyku

Взаимообусловленность проявляется и здесь.
Если бы даже государство с охотой брало на себя попечение "ненужного" ребенка, куда деть прессинг "общественного мнения" - "ты была беременна, а где ребенок? И почему ты была беременна? И почему свалила ответственность за его дальнейшую жизнь на государство?"

Поди выдержи такое участие чтобы выносить и родить, а не пойти на аборт.

----------


## Rasta

Не поддерживаю убийство живых существ, но если запретить их, то всё перейдет в нелегальную область и начнут умирать ещё и матери, и уже родившиеся дети. 
Хотя тут проблема и врачей, которые делают аборты. Им тяжело брать на себя такую карму.
И проблема очередей. Сделать аборт в месяц или в 1 неделю.

Очень неоднозначная проблема, но запрещать нельзя, я думаю.

----------


## Won Soeng

Аборт начинается не тогда, когда его делают, а тогда, когда складываются условия к этому аборту. А сложены эти условия еще до рождения будущей кандидатки на аборт. Не ей, и не для нее. Запрещать аборты, это все равно что пить таблетки от головной боли стоя под регулярно капающими на голову каплями. Даже если предупредить все возможные ошибки и заблуждения живых существ, живые существа будут ошибаться и заблуждаться. Запретите ребенку падать и он никогда не научится ходить.

----------


## Диана

Я выбрала второй пункт, имея в виду личное отношение, но не законодательный запрет или разрешение.

----------


## Борис

Между 1 и 2... Но проблема сложная. Воздержусь от голосования.

----------


## Kamla

А ведь пока человек не ориентируется во всех 3-х временах сразу, пока он не видит прошлого, настоящего, и будущего, он не в состоянии дать правильный ответ на убийство любого рода. Будь оно косвенноее, или прямое. Этот вопрос из серии: "А можно ли убить в благих целях"? .. Ну и кто из нас действительно может видеть благая это цель , или нет? Поэтому как бы этого не хотелось не поддерживайте вариант убийства даже косвенно невинной мыслью. А то и самим будет очень просто угодить в одну из ловушек своих же раздумий. Только полностью пробуждённый человек знает кого убить во благо, а кого нет. Все остальное это заблуждение... 
А по мне, так самое верное в этом случае то, чтоб давали подросткам нормальное образование на эту тему в начальных классах школы, и ввели это как объязательный предмет. И ещё чтоб контрацептивы были доступны всем независимо от социального положения. Так мы по настоящему сможем снизить колличество абортов. Бороться надо с причиной, а не со следствием...

посему от ответа воздерживаюсь.

----------


## Melnik

Учитывая, какое влияние на жизнь девушки оказывает ребёнок, считаю она сама вправе определять иметь его или нет.

----------


## Вао

Не смотря на то, что я за жизнь во всех её проявлениях, но я так же знаю. Когда чрезмерно рьяно навязываешь окружающим идеи добра и справедливости, то сам превращаешься в тирана, инквизитора. Поэтому проголосовал: "Допускаю такую возможность, если оба родителя «за»".

----------


## Andrew Russo

Поставил 1. Но опять же с поправками на форсмажор.
Важна мотивация матери, да и если есть отца.

----------


## Буль

> не понять наконец, что человек в утробе- тоже человек и тоже имеет свои права?


В таком ключе, как поставлен этот вопрос, его невозможно поддержать, т.к. общественная мораль (основа для законотворчества) нашего общества не поддерживает идею о том, что "человек в утробе- тоже человек". Зародыш в утробе рассматривается нашей моралью как часть организма матери, и только она имеет моральное право принимать решения подобного рода. Таким образом нет законной возможности диктовать гражданину решения связанные с его жизнью и его здоровьем.

----------


## Ирина

[quote=Топпер].... Почему бы не ограничить их законодательно, не понять наконец, что человек в утробе- тоже человек и тоже имеет свои права?[quote].... 
Аборт - это убийство. Запрещать аборты законодательно по меньшей мере - наивно, по большей - преступно. В СССР был уже такой плачевный опыт. В обществе должны использоваться все возможные средства, а их не мало, для того, что будущие матери, маленькие дети и старики действительно были социально защищены. Не голосую. :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Ирина.



> Аборт - это убийство. Запрещать аборты законодательно по меньшей мере - наивно, по большей - преступно. В СССР был уже такой плачевный опыт.


По такой логике, можно и убийства не запрещать. Просто создавать условия в обществе, что бы убийц не было. Наверное, это идеал. Но жизнь - штука реальная. Поэтому угроза уголовного наказания могла бы удержать многоих от абортов, как удерживает многих и от убийства.
Конечно, всё должно решаться в комплексе. И помимо запретов должны быть созданы и условия, которые помогают воспитанию этого ребёнка.

----------


## Kamla

> И помимо запретов должны быть созданы и условия, которые помогают воспитанию этого ребёнка.


У нас в стране существует такая вещь. Девушки которые религиозны если забеременнеют, могут отправится в спецальное место (куда решает соц. собрание, объязательное перед абортом каждой женщины). Там они (это для самых неимущих, но нехотящих убивать дитя), живут и государство берёт расходы на себя. Потом они мугут оставить ребёнка, если не хотят с ним возиться дальше,(если нет мужа, или по другим причинам).И вот я думаю, какова судьба у таких детей? Плакать хочется. А когда убивать их хотят, то так же плакать хочется. так вот и предлагаю этот вопрос гораздо раньше надо начинать решать, особено в религиозных семьях, где многое происходит просто по незнанию. Потамучто у подростков отсутствуют вообще понятия как беоременнеют. Это печальный факт. Куда смотрят родителди запрещающие все, и не рассказывающие при этом ничего, не понимаю. До сих пор приходится это наблюдать даже в современных семьях...

----------


## Буль

> Поэтому угроза уголовного наказания могла бы удержать многоих от абортов, как удерживает многих и от убийства.


Угроза уголовного наказания никогда не решала проблему, а  лишь очерчивала правовые рамки деяния. И попутно "загоняла" человека в криминальное окружение. Перечислю некторые (но не все) аспекты конспективно:

Поиск криминальных контактов для осуществления задуманного
Использование криминальных контактов для осуществления задуманного
Использование криминальных контактов для сокрытия содеянного
Использование других криминальных возможностей субъекта для оплаты задуманного
Вероятные криминальные контакты с шантажистами
Получение криминального опыта в других областях жизни в случае отбывания наказания

Представляете каким количеством криминалитета "связывается" субъект? Кто потом будет заниматься его реабилитацией в обществе?

Потом, как, например, предлагается расследовать случаи самостоятельных абортов? Кто и как будет доказывать непреднамеренность выкидыша? Просто преставьте себе на минуту женщину, которая желает забеременеть и у неё случается четевёртый выкидыш подряд. Сколько раз к этому моменту она успеет пообщаться со следователем? Захочет ли она при следующей беременности становиться на учет в женскую консультацию?

Мне кажется что проблема "абортоборцев" состоит в том, что они смотрят на женщину как на некий репродуктивный агрегат, бесправный в плане принятия решений о своем здоровье и о своей дальнейшей жизни.

Рецепт: создавайте женщинам условия для создания семей, и количество абортов будет сокращаться пропорционально улучшению качества жизни матери. Запретами тут ничего не добиться, будет только хуже.

----------


## Топпер

Приветствую
2 *Бао*



> Представляете каким количеством криминалитета "связывается" субъект? Кто потом будет заниматься его реабилитацией в обществе?


Вот и я об том же. Может быть, исходя из этого, многие, кто сейчас сделают аборт, откажуться от мысли его сделать. Именно из-за правовых сложностей с этим связанных. 
Конечно, это не лучшая мотивация. Но она работает. Как, например, хоть и плохо, но работает угроза наказания за различные преступления.



> Потом, как, например, предлагается расследовать случаи самостоятельных абортов? Кто и как будет доказывать непреднамеренность выкидыша?


Думаю, что это можно решить законодательно.
Самостоятельный аборт, например, при помощи, хим. препаратов, наносит организму женщины вред. Т.е. она сама, в этой жизни, уже пожинает плоды от своих неблагих деяний.
Так зачем же ей в этом помогать, привлекая третье лицо для соучастия в убийстве плода?



> Мне кажется что проблема "абортоборцев" состоит в том, что они смотрят на женщину как на некий репродуктивный агрегат, бесправный в плане принятия решений о своем здоровье и о своей дальнейшей жизни.


Не думаю, что смотрят именно так. Обычно этим озабочены только те люди, которые ратуют за увеличение численности нации "вцелом".
Я же, например, смотрю на это с т.з. верующего человека: плод - это не просто некий комочек слизи, не просто часть организма женщины. Плод - это будущий человек. И уравнивать его, например, с апендицитом (тоже, часть организма женщины), как раз неправильно.
Конечно, плод полностью зависит от организма матери. Но, в то же время, он не является её частью. Сознание плода не есть сознание матери.



> Рецепт: создавайте женщинам условия для создания семей, и количество абортов будет сокращаться пропорционально улучшению качества жизни матери. Запретами тут ничего не добиться, будет только хуже.


А приемлема ли такая позиция для буддистов?
Вот мы говорим: "создайте условия - не будет абортов". Но разве женщину насильно ведут к абортмахеру? Или последнее решение она всё же принимает самостоятельно?
Мы ведь можем сказать и так: "создайте социальные условия и у нас не будет воров и убийц". Но разве буддитсы не сознательно выбирают благую Дхамму и сторонятся поступков ведущих к неблагому житию? Почему тогда мы, принимая обеты паньча сила, обещая воздерживаться от отнятия чужой жизни (стараясь не убивать даже комаров), в деле прерывания жизни плода, оправдываем подобное решение социальными факторами?

Мне кажется, что для буддистов, как последователей Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, особенно актуально проявлять внимательность и аккуратность. Внимательность к деяниям тела речи и ума. 
Может ли пара, практикующая внимательность, позабыть о возможных последствиях секса? Мне кажется подобное памятование (с применением барьерных контрацептивов, когда надо) - это очень хорошая практика. 
Конечно это полностью моё ИМХО, но думаю, что буддисты просто не должны проявлять беспечность в подобных вопросах. Тогда и аборт не придётся делать.
Если же всё же случилась беременность, то не лучше ли для буддистов, которые не хотят иметь детей,  отдать ребёнка в детский дом, где его, возможно, усыновят люди, желающие этого, нежели совершить акт осознанного убийства (думаю, что не надо никому напоминать, что при аборте есть все факторы осознанного убийства)?

С уважением. Топпер.

P.S. Вообще меня поразили те семь (на данный момент) человек, которые выразили полное одобрение абортам. Хочется надеяться, что это участники форума не являющиеся буддистами  :Frown:

----------


## Ersh

Топпер, я понимаю и разделяю Ваше беспокойство относительно чудовищного количества абортов в нашей стране, однако вынужден констатировать факт, что как ни пытайся запретами улучшить сансару (я говорю о запретах, идущих сверху, а не о добровольных ограничениях типа шилы), все время получается наоборот.
Запретим аборты - получим нелегальный рынок абортов, аборты станут криминальными, и умирать будут взрослые матери.
Запрещаем наркотики - имеем криминальный рынок наркотиков, хотя последние продаются чуть ли не на каждом углу. Самый известный рынок наркотиков в Москве, кстати, находится в километре от Кремля и метрах в пятистах от администрации Президента.
Запрещаем владение гражданами оружием - получаем безоружного перед лицом вооруженного криминалитета законопослушного гражданина.
Не занимаемся регулированием численности бездомных животных - имеем эпидемии различных заболеваний - от чесотки до бешенства, покусанных детей.
Каждая из этих проблем требует не такого прямолинейного подхода, типа - взять и запретить и ввести уголовное наказание. Иначе тюрьмы будут переполнены несчастными женщинами. Этого что ли добиваемся?

Я думаю, что тут нужна терапия, работа по изменению общественного мнения, поддержка матерей-одиночек, субсидии на детей. Как-то это больше по-буддистски, не находите, чем наказания? Похоже, что подобную позицию имеет и Президент, что и было озвучено в его послании к федеральному собранию. http://www.newsru.com/russia/10may2006/putin10.html#2 
Разве причина страданий - в отсутствии правильных законов? Разве запреты - это путь от избавления от них?

----------


## Skyku

> В буддийских наставлениях 1000 раз оговаривается, что все заповеди для мирян носят скорее рекомендательный характер, что «главное - начать» и хоть в чем-то вести нравственную жизнь, что ситуации в жизни могут быть сложными, и можно не взваливать на себя груз 1000% чистоты, что нарушивший Пять Обетов вовсе не проклят


Именно. И потому создавать государственные законы на этих принципах - неправомерно. Потому что закон обязателен к исполнению. В отличие от рекомендации.




> Нет, производитель абортов.


Ах вот кто виноват...




> Но когда уже троих, одного из которых даже не спрашивают жить ему или нет, это совсем другой коленкор.


А почему отвечать будут только двое?




> Да, лучше учиться на чужих ошибках, нежели на своих. Умыне так и делают.


Да, умные они вообще, жар чужими руками загребают.

P.S. тему действительно можно закрыть. Позиции участников по моему четко выяснены и всячески аргументированы.

----------


## Топпер

> Ах вот кто виноват...


Да, будет виноват, если незаконно сделает аборт.



> А почему отвечать будут только двое?


Если хотите - пусть трое  :Smilie: 



> Да, умные они вообще, жар чужими руками загребают.


И правильно делают. Например, те, кто идёт в монахи, сами животных на мясо не забивают.

----------


## Борис

//Именно. И потому создавать государственные законы на этих принципах - неправомерно. Потому что закон обязателен к исполнению. В отличие от рекомендации.//

Закон, не закон, а разве не жалко малыша-то?

P.s. Да, да, знаю, знаю, других тоже жалко, но что-то о малыше часто совсем забывают...

----------


## Skyku

> Закон, не закон, а разве не жалко малыша-то?


Мне женщину и ее близких жалко больше.




> Да, да, знаю, знаю, других тоже жалко, но что-то о малыше часто совсем забывают...


О бродячих собачках и кошечках тоже часто совсем забывают.




> И правильно делают. Например, те, кто идёт в монахи, сами животных на мясо не забивают.


Да, конечно. Те что посылают  на войну, тоже сами никого не убивают. Да и в окопах не сидят. Умнички, что тут скажешь.

Когда о себе речь, умные то правильные. Свои идеалы втюхают как угодно. Не им же потом жить с этим.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, конечно. Те что посылают на войну, тоже сами никого не убивают. Да и в окопах не сидят. Умнички, что тут скажешь.


Ну, это уже с вопросами к Будде. Это он формулировал, что монахам убивать нельзя, а мясо есть можно.



> Когда о себе речь, умные то правильные. Свои идеалы втюхают как угодно. Не им же потом жить с этим.


Так и светское общество "втюхивает" идеалы, с которым ему удобнее. Так например, "втюхаешь", что плод - не живое существо, и жить, вроде легче. Совесть меньше мучает.  :Frown:

----------


## Skyku

> Ну, это уже с вопросами к Будде. Это он формулировал, что монахам убивать нельзя, а мясо есть можно.


Да я помню.  :Smilie: 

Только если монах ест мясо, то пусть и не осуждает убийц животных. Рекомендовать пусть рекомендует что угодно. 




> Так и светское общество "втюхивает" идеалы, с которым ему удобнее.


Абы не заставляло их исполнять.




> Совесть меньше мучает.


Каждый пусть печется о *своей* совести. 
Прежде всего. Совестить других - дело нехитрое.

----------


## Борис

*2 Дмитрий Кармапенко:*

_//Алексу: чем цитировать мракобесов-клерикалов//_

Ну да, Дима, опять, назло мракобесным никониянским (хм... в Греции  :Smilie: ) ортодоксам поддержим полную легализацию абортов? 

Приведенный тобой пример, конечно, грустный (если там действительно все однозначно так), но "секс безо всякой оглядки на деторождение" ("да ладно, аборт сделаю, и все дела, и никто мне не вправе запретить") не менее гнусен.

----------


## Борис

> Мне женщину и ее близких жалко больше..


Но их хотя бы на кусочки не режут.

----------


## Skyku

> Но их хотя бы на кусочки не режут.


Вы беретесь судить о силе старадания?

----------


## Борис

Себя поставьте на место одного(-ой) и другого(-ой, -их). И сравните.

----------


## Skyku

> Себя поставьте на место одного(-ой) и другого(-ой, -их). И сравните.


Именно так и поступаю.

Обузой своим родителям быть не хотел бы. И если бы осозновал это, страдал бы, и желал бы себе смерти.

Вот и сравните, 10 минут мучения одного, и года затяжного мучения нескольких.

----------


## Топпер

> Обузой своим родителям быть не хотел бы. И если бы осозновал это, страдал бы, и желал бы себе смерти.


Ну это вы уже, как истинный самурай говорите.
А маленькие дети даже от укольчика плачут и умирать вряд ли захотят.

----------


## Борис

//Обузой своим родителям быть не хотел бы. И если бы осозновал это, страдал бы, и желал бы себе смерти.//

Не так. Просто сравните боль убиваемого младенца с болью мыкающейся матери. Для "чистоты эксперимента".

А приведенный Вами довод подошел бы, если б Вы рождались сознательно в этой семье.  :Smilie: 



С учетом введенной Вами дополнительно фразы:

//Вот и сравните, 10 минут мучения одного, и года затяжного мучения нескольких.//

Сейчас я начну ерничать на тему "ну да, пристрелить всех, чтоб не мучались"...

----------


## Skyku

> А маленькие дети даже от укольчика плачут и умирать вряд ли захотят.


Дети плачут и когда им конфетку не дают. 

А насчет умирать... ой не уменьшайте силу духа этих человечков.
Могу привести массу примеров, когда они рисковали жизнью, не страшась смерти.
Но думаю это бесполезно.




> Не так. Просто сравните боль убиваемого младенца с болью мыкающейся матери. Для "чистоты эксперимента".


Какой конкретно матери? Это во-первых.
А во-вторых уже говорил - почему это только мать должна отвечать? Запрет же ударит только по ней.

То есть юридически будет зафиксировано НЕравноправие. Понятно что Вы не женщина, и Вам глубоко фиолетовы ее проблемы. Которые будут длится годами, а то и десятилетиями.

----------


## Ersh

> Ersh, Иль Чо сыним сказал: "Буддизм никак не относится к законодательному регулированию чего-либо". Но из этого никак не следует то, что Ашока был неправ, запретив убийство диких животных. Очевидно, что это благое деяние. Точно так же из высказывания Иль Чо сынима не следует того, что буддисты и буддийские государства должны отказаться от законодательства. Если разумное законодательное ограничение абортов приведёт к снижению количества абортов, то это тоже будет благом в полном соответствии с Дхармой Будды.


Конечно это прямо противоречит Дхарме Будды. Дхарма Будды это не учение о неубийстве животных, это учение о спасении из Сансары. Не убивая - Вы спасаете прежде всего себя, понимаете? В этом смысле - отказ от убийства - великая личная практика морального совершенствования, а закон запрещающий убийства - ничто, и даже в определенном смысле вредная вещь, так как лишает человека возможности морального выбора.
Не убивая другое существо - Вы никак не избавляете его от страданий, но служа личным нравственным примером другим - избавляете.

----------


## Борис

> //Какой конкретно матери? Это во-первых.//


Вам виднее.





> //А во-вторых уже говорил - почему это только мать должна отвечать? Запрет же ударит только по ней.
> 
> То есть юридически будет зафиксировано НЕравноправие. Понятно что Вы не женщина, и Вам глубоко фиолетовы ее проблемы. Которые будут длится годами, а то и десятилетиями.//


Вот только "мужской шовинизм" мне не надо "шить", а? Уж в нем я не замечен. :Smilie: 





> //Дети плачут и когда им конфетку не дают.//


Равноценно, ничего не скажешь...





> //А насчет умирать... ой не уменьшайте силу духа этих человечков.
> Могу привести массу примеров, когда они рисковали жизнью, не страшась смерти.//


Ну да, тогда и не жалко!

----------


## Skyku

> Сейчас я начну ерничать на тему "ну да, пристрелить всех, чтоб не мучались"...


Всех не нужно.

И уж точно ерничайте когда лично столкнетесь с этой проблемой.
И когда выйдете из нее как тут утверждаете, думаю не захочется требовать от других такого.

По крайней мере те кто прошли обычно искренне говорят: Не пожелаю такого и врагу.

Я про десятилетия.

----------


## Skyku

> Вот только "мужской шовинизм" мне не надо "шить", а? Уж в нем я не замечен


А мне часто шьют  :Smilie:  А те немногие женщины что знают меня хорошо говорят: "Ты точно в прошлой жизни женщиной был!"




> Равноценно, ничего не скажешь...


Просто мне об укольчике в пальчик высказали.




> Ну да, тогда и не жалко!


Я не говорил что не жалко. Я говорил о своих приоритетах в жалости.

----------


## Борис

> Просто мне об укольчике в пальчик высказали.


А Топпер, кажется, и не говорил, что это равнозначно.




> Всех не нужно.


Промолчу.




> И уж точно ерничайте когда лично столкнетесь с этой проблемой.


Я ерничал не по поводу нее, а по поводу однозначности Вашего ответа. Простите, если задел.




> Я не говорил что не жалко. Я говорил о своих приоритетах в жалости.


Да не настаиваю я тут так уж жестко на каких-то конкретных приоритетах. Дети просто, дети...

Спокойной ночи! Пора и честь знать. На сегодня. "Домой, Ганжа, домой! А завтра снова в бой!" (С)К/ф "Большая перемена".

----------


## Skyku

> Простите, если задел.


Не за что. На патетику у меня хроническая реакция - ложь и лицемерие.

Даже вот Шантидэву потому трудно читать, хотя верю ему  :Smilie: 

И настолько неприятны всякие чистюли и святоши, что готов сам быстро запачкаться абы не иметь с ними ничего общего  :Smilie: 
Аж противно, когда смотрю на мужчин моделей  :Smilie: 

Такие вот у меня "условные рефлексы".

Так что скорей Вы за них меня простите  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

По-моему, тему пора прикрыть... 

Отвечу лишь на несколько конкретных вопросов:




> осознаёшь ли ты, каково это - в реале, а не в форумской риторике обрекать 17-летнюю девчушку на уголовное преследование, на заключение в россиянской тюрьме?


Это, правда, не ко мне вопрос, но: а кто сказал, что законодательное запрещение абортов обязательно подразумевает тюремное заключение или вообще наказание женщины? Это, извините, передергивание... Ответственности, в первую очередь, подлежит абортмахер...




> съездили бы на Афон и посмотрели бы, как там на практике понимают "нравственное поведение"... Судьи кто? Патологические женоненавистники и педерасты?


Это, вообще-то, оффтопик, но: я бывал, и не раз, в греческих монастырях. А Вы? А всяких православных страшилок я знаю никак не меньше Вашего. Какое отношение они имеют к абортам?




> Старец "не благословляет" пользоваться контрацептивами.


Ну и дурак. Я где-то говорил о том, чтобы не пользоваться контрацептивами? То, что я поддерживаю позицию православных по одному вопросу, не значит, что я разделяю их точку зрения во всем. 




> просто, следуя жизненному опыту, предпочитаю Соню Мармеладову иудушкам головлёвым.


Представьте, я тоже.

Засим откланиваюсь в этой теме. Мнения высказаны, а дальнейшие дебаты лишь усиливают волнение бурного моря клеш. Прошу прощения у тех, кого вольно или невольно обидел, посвящаю заслугу от своего участия благу всех нерожденных младенцев, которым не посчастливилось обрести человеческое тело и встретиться с Буддхадхармой в этой жизни.

Да, а Абхидхармакоша - хорошая книга... Всем рекомендую...

----------


## Топпер

Добрый вечер Алекс.



> По-моему, тему пора прикрыть...


Да, вроде, действительно пора.



> Мнения высказаны, а дальнейшие дебаты лишь усиливают волнение бурного моря клеш.


Так и есть.

----------


## Ersh

Слушаю и повинуюсь

----------

